# Escambia County Nuceinses alligator Caught



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

*Escambia County Nuisance alligator Caught*

We responded to a call last night. This was a Nuisance alligator called in to the trapper by FWC. Guy said it was going to be around 10 foot. Wow. It ended up being 11 foot 7 inch. Enjoy the pics


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

more pics It had barnicales growing on his entire body


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Where was this beast caught?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

That is a big one.....Looks like a tree shaka. Betta choot himm


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

feelin' wright said:


> That is a big one.....Looks like a tree shaka. Betta choot himm


:laughing:

BIG GATA! thanks for the pictures...any more to the story? maybe where? and what you/they intend to do with it?...


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*The Trapper huh? he looks either very photoginic or asleep, lol. You know if you can find the right designer you could get 40k for his skin. Minus the Barnacles that is.*


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

He was caught in Escambia Bay. In rather brakish salt water. Put several harpoons and snatch hooks in him. The hardest part was us 2 men loading him in the truck. Did not use a boat at all. We will Obviously eat him. Not sure if I will full mount him or do an open mouth european rug.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Ew, let me know how that tough old coot tastes! I ate an 8 ft er once, never again. Tenderized it for hours and it still felt like chewing tire rubber.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Must be the same gator several others reported seeing in Escambia Bay in the last few days.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Old lookin' dinosaur! Gotta agree...looks like a real tree shaka, and gotta choot im! (Gotta love Troy, the Swamp man Gata' Killa!)


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

"The HARDEST part was loadin' him in the truck????? C'MON!
I saw one like that come off or Garcon Pt one time... they tied his front legs to the roll bar - head stickin over the windshield and tail draggin' the sand. He was close to 13'


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice one Scott and Chad. A full mount would look nice...


----------



## TeamDilligaf (Oct 23, 2007)

Are you the trapper? If not how did you get to hunt if the season isn't untill the fall?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

TeamDilligaf said:


> Are you the trapper? If not how did you get to hunt if the season isn't untill the fall?


 


First line above the pictures:
"We responded to a call last night. This was a Nuisance alligator called in to the trapper by FWC."


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Poor gator looks like he was starving to death. I can't imagine there is a whole lot of food for a big ole' gator to eat out in the bay.

No pigs, deer, *****, opossums, etc... Just a bunch of fish. I bet its pretty hard for a gator to catch enough mullet to grow to that size.


----------



## TeamDilligaf (Oct 23, 2007)

Tryn Hard, Yes I read that, I was just curious if he was the trapper cause if so he most talk in the third person. " This was a Nuisance alligator called in to THE trapper by FWC." Most trappers do not post pictures about the gators they kill nor do they post about getting them mounted. 1. They kill alot of gators every year, so why post this one. 2. NO trapper would waste money on getting a mount when they can sell the hides. 3. This is why I'm asking how did you get to assist a trapper for your own possesion of the gator when the season is not untill the fall? (because there are strict laws regarding personal possesion and consumption if you are not the trapper)


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I am an agent, that helps the trapper when needed. I posted about this nuscience gator, simply because of the size, most calls end up being small gators. As far as selling the hide, The market on hides are very low, and since I do some taxidermy work, mounting it or making a open mouth rug, will be very inexpensive since I / we. Only have to pay for the materials. I do apologies if I mislead you, I just thought that people would enjoy the pictures of such a good gator. Yes there are very strict laws regarding possession and consumption, trust me ALL paperwork is completed.

I must say teamD. You are very observant when I came to my wording. I guess if everyone knew myself and Scott are good friends and thar I also do some taxidermy work, it would have made more sense

Yes people should know that there is a season for gator hunting, and that you MUST have been awarded tags. We only got to go out for this one since it was called in as a nuscience alligator by the state.

Hope I have been clear this time around, and once again sorry if I mislead anyone

GOD BLESS!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

bchadcherry said:


> I am an agent, that helps the trapper when needed. I posted about this nuscience gator, simply because of the size, most calls end up being small gators. As far as selling the hide, The market on hides are very low, and since I do some taxidermy work, mounting it or making a open mouth rug, will be very inexpensive since I / we. Only have to pay for the materials. I do apologies if I mislead you, I just thought that people would enjoy the pictures of such a good gator. Yes there are very strict laws regarding possession and consumption, trust me ALL paperwork is completed.
> 
> I must say teamD. You are very observant when I came to my wording. I guess if everyone knew myself and Scott are good friends and thar I also do some taxidermy work, it would have made more sense
> 
> ...


Don't worry about the hatters/donkeys, That is the reason that one of the best fishing teams around here quit posting reports and helping other people learn new techniques.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting Chad. Don't worry about others. I for one enjoyed the post and pictures.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

He's a big one for sure...:yes:


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Geezus, I hope you don't really think he's stupid enough to not have a legitimate right to possess this dead gator and then come on a public forum and post pictures of himself with said gator?






TeamDilligaf said:


> Tryn Hard, Yes I read that, I was just curious if he was the trapper cause if so he most talk in the third person. " This was a Nuisance alligator called in to THE trapper by FWC." Most trappers do not post pictures about the gators they kill nor do they post about getting them mounted. 1. They kill alot of gators every year, so why post this one. 2. NO trapper would waste money on getting a mount when they can sell the hides. 3. This is why I'm asking how did you get to assist a trapper for your own possesion of the gator when the season is not untill the fall? (because there are strict laws regarding personal possesion and consumption if you are not the trapper)


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I think he looks like a great, healthy ol' lizard... minus the barnacles of course...

I have had gator cooked a ton of different ways and the only rubbery/tuff gator was overcooked... Barely cooked... SMACK 'YER MOMMA GOOD!!!

Brent


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Seen about an 8 footer on Yellow River last week.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Found this post like you told me to Chad. That thing is a beast!!!! Sweeet!


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Heck, I dont care if you are a poacher. Nice gator.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

No apologies cool guy? Quick to try to call someone out but not so quick to say you were in the wrong and your sorry.


----------



## Katatonic (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the barnecals, gives it local character being a brackish water gator. I saw one about 8' on the south side of ONO Island about 1/2 mile from the pass when we were building a condo out there about 5 years ago.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I figured Id bump this for Breeze.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

That is one big gator!!!! If you guys ever need someone to hold a flashlight when you go get one of these.. let me know.. dont expect me to grab hold of him when he is still moving though.... just holding the light will be fine.. LOL


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't give a shiny pink rats ass if you illegally poacheded this beast in Troy Landrys back yard then bootlegged him all the way back to Pensacola. That is your business... Bottom line is that's a monster gator and good for you. Some people I swear..


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I don't give a shiny pink rats ass if you illegally poacheded this beast in Troy Landrys back yard then bootlegged him all the way back to Pensacola. That is your business... Bottom line is that's a monster gator and good for you. Some people I swear..


That is funny stuff.


Wow, a post from last year.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Just my $.0002 worth...not sure I would eat him, he's awfully thin for a gator that length, could be some health/parasite issues...Good job anyhow, he's a big old boy...

P_


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Tree shaka......tree shaka!!


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

old post.....old post


----------

